# New start (eldar)



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

So after forgetting to put the lid on my glue I ruined pretty much £60 worth of space marines, I've sold what I had painted and decided to ditch marines and start over with eldar.

I'm going for a jet bike army and have just finished my first 3 models.

More to come over the next month...

P.s.

This time the glue is going in a locked cupboard in another room,min other building!!!!!!!!!

:angry:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

shame about the space marines mate but those eldar look good. Can't wait to see some more of them.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Very nice bikes. That is really unfortunate about your Marines. I've spilled paint on a project and it made me feel sick.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Shame about the marines mate. Good looking Saim Hann though, look forward to seeing more!


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Finished 2 more jet bikes, I did a conversion on one to give it a cannon. I've also completed my first vyper. I've used a darker red this time and didnt use gloss like I did on the first 3 bikes, I think they turned out better. What are your thoughts? Or is it better with a brighter glossier finish?


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Vyper with scatter laser and bright lance


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I really, really like the first 3. Amazing red, love the gloss.


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Both look great, but the second set has a bit of an edge IMHO. The darker red is sweet, and the satin finish just looks a bit cleaner.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok I think I've got to grips with the reds now. I thought I'd post a picture of my farseer, almost done, I'm still working on her base. Also I've started basing my jet bikes, behind you can see the latest ones I'm working on, I prefer the base to have something on rather than be clear? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I always assumed that they would be left clear, but in actual fact I like them better based. Nice work so far, mate!


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I make the same mistake every time where I spend to much time on one area of detail then rush the last little bits leaving me not 100%

But anyway here is my latest addition...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Sharp and enjoyable.

Farseer looks gorgeous.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been trying out a airbrush and have finished my wave serpant, it think I will always use one from now on, so much quicker


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Orochi said:


> Sharp and enjoyable.
> 
> Farseer looks gorgeous.


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I was bored and wanted some better close ups, also I was in an old Skool raving mood 

http://youtu.be/i5rEp0j_O5g


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Just working on a autarch on a jetbike, here is what I have so far


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

12 hours later and I'm done painting my autarch


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks good dude


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Just got a load of models off eBay today, started painting already. I've decide to paint straight from the spru, going to see if that helps speed things up...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Next up after my vyper...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Also if people are following this would you prefer me to host the images? I've noticed the angles are not great and quality is poor? I might retake the pictures and edit he crappy ones?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Im not a fan of eldar but these are lovely. nice and clean paint schemes and they work very well together. Enjoy some rep


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

I advise using www.photobucket.com for your photo needs 

You can upload them and host a vast library, apply miner amendments such as: scale, brightness and special effects. Use the "Insert Picture" feature within the message tool bar for easy uploading 

Be careful painting straight onto sprues; I tend to advice against it. When removing the piece in question you can damage the surrounding surface and ruin a well deserved paint job; if you find that you have areas which will be concealed once assembled then you might be ok.

Keep up the good work!

- .Bragg.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

.Bragg. said:


> I advise using www.photobucket.com for your photo needs
> 
> You can upload them and host a vast library, apply miner amendments such as: scale, brightness and special effects. Use the "Insert Picture" feature within the message tool bar for easy uploading
> 
> ...


Cheers for the advice, photobucket is far easier

I agree with not painting on the spur, as I came to assemble I found it hard covering the joins up, it did have the same layered affect. But every day is a school day I suppose, live and learn 

Just undercoating my banshees now, I might try and put some effort into these


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

You're welcome 

If you're wishing to find a way to handle your pieces with ease; try and use this tried and tested method: http://massivevoodoo.blogspot.co.uk/2009/11/tutorial-helping-hand-while-holding.html

If you're going to pin the miniature to the cork; apply the hole to an area that won't be seen once assembled i.e. the base of a foot or the neck under a head. Use a small dab of superglue, a small amount will be easy to remove once finished.

I'd recommend using a paper clip as I seem to have them and they share a similar diameter to that of my pin vice. You can then bend the clip to your desire for those awkward angles and what have you 

- .Bragg.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

First banshee, no spru painting this time...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Finished my banshee's

Nearly finished my list


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

They look great!


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Very crisp and vibrant! Quite the formidable force for the eyes and the field! Keep it up!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Love them Banshees, very nice paint job.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, on another note I'm looking to start on 2 more grav tanks but my airbrush has stopped working??? I've cleaned it and it is passing air through but no paint... there is a very slight bend in the tip on the needle though
Any tips for fixing a airgun or getting a smooth finish on large areas with a brush?
Cheers


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I think it depens on how bad the bend is. I have a slight bend in my Masters which i use for basecoating but it doesnt really affect performance other than it speeds up tipdrying (the buildup paint is a bit quicker) will it spray water? otherwise you may just have to break down and buy a new needle. they tend to be fairly cheap.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

it doesn't even pass water, I've ended up buying a cheap one on ebay, worked out a few pounds/dollars more for a whole gun than a needle. I'm not to fussed on quality as its for base coating. 
Still learning how to paint miniatures though, I'm still not set on a technique


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Next on the list, just pick it up today


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your old airbrush! Your army looks good by the way, and I look forward to seeing it unfold futher.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I always thought that Banshees were amazing models, great to see what you've done with them. I'm excited to see where this fire prism goes too...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Great job on the banshees. I feel they could use a little more highlighting on the armour but the hair and the greens are perfect.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back, I have just joined a club so I'm trying to get them table top ready in time. More models to come as the club play 2000 point battles so going to add a flyer and maybe some wraith units...

But in the mean time I have finished my fire prism


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

It's looking pretty solid man.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The Banshes are amazing! The Prism looks realy clean aswell. I would recomend you to highlight the black a little though and paint some reflexes in the cockpit.


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> The Banshes are amazing! The Prism looks realy clean aswell. I would recomend you to highlight the black a little though and paint some reflexes in the cockpit.


I agree, I was looking at it today thinking the cockpit needs more lighting effects. To be honest you don't really see the highlights on the any of the models with these photos, I've done subtle colour changes which is hard to see on here. Maybe I should try less subtle changes in tones. Thanks for the tips though


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

That is incredible! Such a clean finish. Beautifully done.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

raven_jim said:


> I agree, I was looking at it today thinking the cockpit needs more lighting effects. To be honest you don't really see the highlights on the any of the models with these photos, I've done subtle colour changes which is hard to see on here. Maybe I should try less subtle changes in tones. Thanks for the tips though



Okey! Very subtle I reckon.  you could have a look how I have done the cockpit on my Wave Serpent, named Deeds of Greater Devotion, att my showcase. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=838


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> Okey! Very subtle I reckon.  you could have a look how I have done the cockpit on my Wave Serpent, named Deeds of Greater Devotion, att my showcase.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=838


That's a much defined finish, I think I will have to borrow that idea. Thanks for showing it, a very well painted army you have too


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks and you're welcome!


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I've just finished my 2nd wave serpant and I'm now waiting on the last few bits for my 2000 point list. So expect a full army preview very soon.

I've also started work on a draigo grey knight list, and I have to say, eldar are far easier to paint... 

I will post the wave serpant pictures once I've finished my falcon, when it arrives...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

For the first time ever I have committed to a list and finally have 1500 points of painted eldar

I will be fielding them for the first time ever at my local club against blood angels. It was a rush getting the wraith guard ready but it was the last unit I needed to scrape the 1500 I wanted. 

Here it is the last of them and a full army shot...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

When I said the last of them I lied, I have another vyper, warp spiders, falcon and crimson hunter on order to get me 2000pts.

I was thinking of painting my warp spiders like this:


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I got bored waiting for the mail order so I picked up some rangers and fire dragons


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

And here are my finished rangers


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

You got bored waiting for the mail. Bought two other boxes and painted them to that standard?! Bravo! That is realy impressive!


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> You got bored waiting for the mail. Bought two other boxes and painted them to that standard?! Bravo! That is realy impressive!


Why thank you 

I got my crimson hunter and warp spiders yesterday, I have attempted a new scheme with the warp spiders of a black and sky blue and I have nearly finished my crimson hunter which I think turned out crap... I rushed it for a match I have Wednesday and it shows in the paint job  Also another air-gun has died on me, that's 3 this year

Pictures of my warp spiders will be posted tonight I think


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Up late painting trying to get it all ready for tomorrow, I'm slowly turning into a gamer rather than painter. Painting is why I got into 40k

Anyway I got my stuff from forge world and I had to get the painted as the models are amazing


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

Was going through all my spare eldar spru's and decided to give green stuff a try and start on some conversions. I'm working on a warlock and farseer on a jetbike. Here is the early stages of my farseer. Still getting to grips with the green stuff though...


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

So the end is near for my eldar project. From starting with 1 jet bike squad, I'm now here with a almost fully painted 2500 point army, with my last mail order arriving yesterday and models are already primed and in progress.

I've learned and enjoyed a lot playing and painting this army, it's forced me to go out and join a club and meet new people, also I have improved my painting skills thanks to a lot of online advice on here.

before I post my final picture I would like to thank everyone for all the comments and feedback


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

So I started this project in sept 13 and finally finished today...

2500 of eldar



May I add I used this in a tourney today, it was the best game of 40k I've ever had


----------



## Mdauben (May 18, 2014)

Simply beautiful! I really have to get my own Eldar painted up. :-(


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

raven_jim said:


> So I started this project in sept 13 and finally finished today...
> 
> 2500 of eldar
> 
> ...


Damn dude. Thats impressive no matter how you look at it. I've been working on my IF for almost a year now and i only have around 500 points painted. Kudos man. Enjoy a cookie. (apparently ive given you too many cookies )


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)




----------

